# Interviewed for Sr role but job offered is of Jr level



## ritu_kaur1984 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi All,

I have recently moved from India to join my husband in New Zealand.
I have around 6 years of experience in Software development/testing. My last role was of Sr. Tester.

I was recently interviewed by a very big company for Lead tester's role. Everything went fine and they were extremely happy with the interview.

I am not sure what went wrong but before doing the reference checks the HR manager told me that I would get a job of Jr tester despite the fact they interviewed me for a Lead Testers role. I dont understand what happened.

Could it be because I am not a local or on PR ? I dont know how it works in NZ ... but normally if you are interviewed for a position you are either selected or rejected. Thats shocking instead of talking to me first and explaining me what happened she just emailed that you are being considered for Jr tester's role and I will do the reference checks and get back to you.

Can someone suggest me if its normal in NZ ?

Regards


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

It may be normal - can't say for certain. 
I'm an electrical engineer from the UK and during the 5 or 6 interviews I had on skype / video conference, I remember either the recruitment agent or the employer mentioning early on in the process that if I agreed, they would consider me for other roles / vacancies currently available or in the future.......but as I said they asked me first if I agreed.
I accepted a post with Transpower (National Grid NZ) and even though I applied and was interviewed for a particular Power System Engineer role they also considered me for two other different roles in the business. I knew about this beforehand though as I was previously interviewed by Transpower's recruitment consultant first who mentioned it.
Luckily I was offered the job I had applied for and was interviewed for.
I do know that in my business candidates that are considered for employment are placed on a waiting list if they aren't offered a position straight away or if they can't take up a role straight away.

Irrespective of this though I wouldn't be happy being offered a junior role after interviewing for a senior role.
Highly unfair and I'd be letting the company know my feelings on the matter and asking for them to justify their actions.

Good luck


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi
In my exp, no not normal (excpet see my example below), and not good HR practice that you were not informed prior to any interview that they were considering candidates for more than one role.

Your application and interview would have been structured around the Senior/Lead role. 

However - if the company had their own application form or online application site, and you retained a copy, check whether there was mention of candidates 'agreeing to be considered for other suitable vacancies' if unsuccessful for the role applied for. 

something like (this example is from a US site, not uncommon for large organisations who 'talent pool'). I've worked for a company who talent pooled for specific/specialised occupations and it was clearly stated as a yes/no on our application form.



> If there are no job opportunities that suit your experience and qualifications but you would still like to work for us, then create a profile and we will contact you should a suitable vacancy arise.
> You can join our talent pool by creating your profile in our talent database. Each time you apply for a position the application form will automatically use the information from your profile. You can also update your profile or search for job openings.


Are you able to make an appointment to see either the manager you will be responsible to (presume was on the interview panel) - seeing HR would be a poor second choice. 

Ask why - simple enough you are entitled to details, what steps you can take to meet Lead/senior requirements, what training/progression they offer. 

Hope it works out for you.


----------

